# imber ab Iove dispensatur et cadendo...



## Casquilho

The rain, by Jupiter dispensed and falling over the ground, makes the tree green.
A chuva, dispensada por Júpiter e caindo sobre a terra, faz verdejar a árvore.
_Imber ab Iove dispensatur et cadendo super terram arborem virentem efficiat.

_A very elementary, didactic construction I've devised. Is it Ok? My chief doubts are:
Uma construção bastante elementar e didática que imaginei. Está correta? Eis minhas principais dúvidas:

- The difference it would make if instead of _dispensatur _I use _dispensatus_ - A diferença que faria se eu usasse _dispensatus _em vez de _dispensatur_.
- The pertinence of _super _and the use of acc. _terram _- a pertinência de _super _e do acus. _terram
- _If _cadendoque _instead of _cadendo_ would be admissible - se seria admissível escrever _cadendoque_.


----------



## Scholiast

Salve iterum!



> _Imber ab Iove dispensatur et cadendo... _



seems fine to me, though the participle _dispensatus_ is OK too, if you then omit _et_. in what remains, however, it would be better to use *in* or _*ad* terram_ rather than _super t_., the indicative _efficit_ rather than _effiiciat_, and _ut_ + subjunctive with _efficere_, rather than the participle _virentem_:

_...et cadendo in terram ut arbor vireat efficit_.

-_que_ instead of _et_ would be fine as well, though my feeling is that this is normally used (at least in prose) to link two more closely similar ideas or expressions (such as _Caesare Bibuloque consulibus_).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esse _cadendo_ não me está a convencer. O caso no que está (o ablativo) lembra muito as construções de gerúndio das nossas línguas modernas hispánicas, e para as explicar no latim tens que botar mão dunha elipse de _imbre_ (assim no ablativo) para justificar uma construção "absoluta", que ademais, em boa sintaxe clássica, queria um part. pres. _cadente_.
Eu estaria melhor por esta redacção: *Imber ab Ioue dispensatur et ​super/in terram cadens ut arbor uirescat efficit*.


----------



## Casquilho

XiaoRoel said:


> Eu estaria melhor por esta redacção: *Imber ab Ioue dispensatur et ​super/in terram cadens ut arbor uirescat efficit*.



Esforço-me para entender tantas elucubrações gramaticais..
De fato, eu pensei que o _cadendo_ equivalesse ao gerúndio da língua portuguesa. Se eu escrevesse,

_cadendo imbre, virescit arbore

_querendo dizer, "caindo a chuva, verdeja a árvore", com uma idéia de ação encadeada: isso seria uma "construção absoluta"? Não entendo por quê _imbre_ tem que concordar com _cadendo_ em caso; sei que algumas formas nominais dos verbos têm caso, mas não sabia que o sujeito tinha que concordar.


----------



## Casquilho

Scholiast said:


> seems fine to me, though the participle _dispensatus_ is OK too, if you then omit _et_.



Why, Scholiast, shall I omit the conj. _et_ then?


Scholiast said:


> in what remains, however, it would be better to use *in* or _*ad* terram_ rather than _super t_.,



But doesn't _super_ have a sense of extension, meaning "over", like, "over the ground the rain falls" or "over the mountain the eagle flies"?


Scholiast said:


> the indicative _efficit_ rather than _effiiciat_,



My bad, don't know why I've mistaken _efficiat_ for _efficit_.


Scholiast said:


> and _ut_ + subjunctive with _efficere_, rather than the participle _virentem_:
> 
> _...et cadendo in terram ut arbor vireat efficit_.



Please tell me, what does _ut_ mean here?


----------



## Scholiast

Casquilho, salve!

I take your questions in sequence.

1. If you go for the participle _dispensatus_, there is only one main verb (_efficit_), and so the copular link is redundant ("The rain, dispensed by J., makes the tree verdant").
2. From the use of derivatives from _super_ in Romance languages (Fr. _sur_, It. _sopra_, Sp. _sobre_), it is a worthwhile guess that vulgar/late Latin used _super_ in this sense too. But to me the proper and classical use of _super_ (+ Acc.) is of movement *above* the ground ("One flew over the cuckoo's nest" - without touching it; to travel from Europe to Brazil one has to fly *over* the Atlantic, as in your own example with the eagle).
3. The sense of _ut_ depends on context: here it is tantamount to what the grammar-books usually term (in English) a consecutive (or result-) clause - the rain brings it about _that_ the tree grows green.

Xiao proposes _virescat_ instead of my suggestion _vireat_. The difference is marginal: _-esc-ere_ verbs (cf. _senescere_, "to grow old"; _florescere_, "to blossom"/"come into bloom") imply a development, a more or less gradual change of state or appearance. So _virescere_ is "to *become* [rather than just to *be*] green".


----------



## Ricardinho

Question...cadendo in this case is ablative, yes?   Wouldn't a simple "falling"(caindo) be "cadens"(present participle)?   Cadendo would be something like "by falling" or "because it's falling"(porque cai/por cair), wouldn't it?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Cadendo* em latim  só pode ser _substantivo_ (então é _gerúndio_ e activo) ou _adjectivo_ (e então é _gerundivo_ e passivo). 
Mas sempre as formações em* -nd-* levam uma _nuance_ de obriga, ou de futuro, mas não são usadas (no lt. cláss.) como integrantes de construções absolutas (como os particípios) e os valores que nós podemos expressar pelo gerúndio moderno, são oferecidos no latim pelos _particípios, activo o de presente_, passivo o de passado (e ainda uma formação em tu-ro, o _part. de fut_. de valores aspectuais, ás vezes próximos aos das formas em *nd*).
Por outra banda, os verbos "médios", os deponentes, misturam os valores passivos e activos, e o jogo transitivo intransitivo também pode alterar os valores.


----------

